# Post the latest cubes/cube related things you've bought



## n00bCube (Mar 22, 2011)

I've just ordered a KaiYue 8 in 1 magic, and a Lingao 8 in 1 magic, for £6.82 from Lightake. 

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.8_in_1_Sheet_KaiYue_Intelligence_Magic_Cube-29022

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.New_LA_8_in_1_Sheet_Magic_Cube_with_Connecting_Line-30494


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 22, 2011)

I ordered two guhongs, a maru 4x4x4 and a mirror cube from DealExtreme, some stickers from cubesmith and a ghosthand 2x2x2 from lightake
The stickers were ordered last and arrived first.


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 22, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I ordered two guhongs, a maru 4x4x4 and a mirror cube from DealExtreme, some stickers from cubesmith and a ghosthand 2x2x2 from lightake
> The stickers were ordered last and arrived first.



I think a mirror cube might be next on my list.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 22, 2011)

Passport.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 22, 2011)

Got a ball mechanism MF8 3x3, Shenshou 4x4, LanLan 2x2, Maru lube, some core/screw/spring sets, some DIY DaYans and other bits on order from Lightake.

A blindfold, micro Alpha AV, scewb, some cores and hardware plus others on order from SpeedCubeShop.

And finally some sticker and tile sets on order from Cubesmith.

EDIT: Oops, almost forgot the prototype DaYan 4 from WitEden


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 22, 2011)

Just bought an MF8 megaminx, a v-2, and a rubik's clock (not sure what brand) from Vishal at the Comp last saturday.


----------



## Shamankian (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently got my ZhanChi prototype, and a few days ago I ordered the LunHui prototype. Other than that, I think it was my timer.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 22, 2011)

Arriving this week: 8 Guhongs (for friends), diamond skewb, diamond cube, 3x3x5 (extended), 3x3x4 (extended), rubiks cake, Lan Lan 4x4x4 fused edge cube & void edges only cube (I don't know their proper names), crazy 2x2x3 and a long case cube.


----------



## theace (Mar 22, 2011)

Stuff for me: Lanlan skewb, Mf8 square 1 v2, cubetwist square 2, cubetwist pouches, Ghosthand 1

Stuff for sale: 2 mf8 square 1 v2s, a lanlan skewb, a cubetwist square 2, 2 each of ghosthand and lanlan 2x2s, 10 mini diansheng 3x3s which will become siamese cubes, 20 standard cubesmith sticker sets, 5 each of type f and 2x2, a ghosthand 1, a shenshou 4x4, a ghosthand 2, a millstone as a birthday gift for a friend and a type A V


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 22, 2011)

Master magic and lan lan 4x4 but I got a white guhong, mini diansheng ,mini micro memory, qj skewb and an Alpha 5 from a trade.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 22, 2011)

Alpha V, Lingyun DIY, Ghosthand 5x5, and Mf8 megaminx v2 from CubeDepot.


----------



## JyH (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting LingYun + Memory <3


----------



## Mikon (Mar 22, 2011)

V-cube 6 and V-cube 7.
Also a Helicopter Cube and a Prof. Pyraminx are arriving...


----------



## Vinny (Mar 22, 2011)

Ordered my Mf8 legend on Saturday, should come in tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 22, 2011)

a guhong, 5 mini alpha cubes, 3 dianshengs, a haiyan cube, a c4u cube, a type c, 7 lanlan 2x2, 2 superfloppy 1x3x3, 2 qj pyraminx, 2 4x4 (shengshou), a c4u 3x3x5

most are to sell to friends


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 22, 2011)

just ordered a QJ timer (new version), a BigMat, LingAou Golden Strings, LanLan sticker remover (knockoff of scraperite).


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

Stackmat, V-6, CRC, and some replacement cubesmith stickers for the ones I wrecked. $100 order lol


----------



## ianography (Mar 23, 2011)

Xcube 4 and LanLan 2x2 at Newark Head to Head


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2011)

Liquid gold
Cookie to who knows what im referring too?


----------



## n00bCube (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Liquid gold
> Cookie to who knows what im referring too?


 
If it's cube related then I've got no idea. Otherwise, poppers?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 23, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> ... 3x3x5 (extended), 3x3x4 (extended), *rubiks cake*, Lan Lan 4x4x4 ...



Rubik's Cake?


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Liquid gold
> Cookie to who knows what im referring too?


 
im guessing Orangina? xD

OnT: 2 guhongs from lightake, white and black, was first for an experiment, but now I remembered the 3x3 illusion, and im gonna build one


----------



## CuberKyle (Mar 23, 2011)

Mefferts pillowed skewb, lanlan scorppil, gh master magic


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 23, 2011)

Just ordered it
http://www.miniinthebox.com/pt/irre...-do-cubo-do-cerebro-do-iq-teaser_p124262.html
http://www.miniinthebox.com/pt/irre...-do-cubo-do-cerebro-do-iq-teaser_p124264.html
http://www.miniinthebox.com/pt/irre...-do-cubo-do-cerebro-do-iq-teaser_p124264.html
http://www.miniinthebox.com/pt/irre...-do-cubo-do-cerebro-do-iq-teaser_p124266.html

anyone knows the name of it?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stackmat. 5 AVs for $35.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> im guessing Orangina? xD
> 
> OnT: 2 guhongs from lightake, white and black, was first for an experiment, but now I remembered the 3x3 illusion, and im gonna build one


 
Nope...
But orangina Is sooo good... need to find a place that sells it


----------



## Mike Crozack (Mar 23, 2011)

I got a QJ pyraminx, mf8 Megaminx V2, Lingano magic, and a lanlan skewb in the mail


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Nope...
> But orangina Is sooo good... need to find a place that sells it


 
heh, here in sweden you may come by it occasionally, not all stores sell it though, due to coke mainstream -.-'

Hmmm, liquid gold..... cubing related...... golden colored maru lube? (lol) xD


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2011)

Oljibe said:


> heh, here in sweden you may come by it occasionally, not all stores sell it though, due to coke mainstream -.-'
> 
> Hmmm, liquid gold..... cubing related...... golden colored maru lube? (lol) xD


 Just Maru lube. I don't think they have golden colored maru lube.
Cookie

I can't find orangina anywhere... saw it in California once.


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the cookie 
maybe see if any store closy by is willing to stock it? Unlikely i guess, but its worth a shot ;D


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 23, 2011)

The last time I bought something was my V-Cube 6 a decent amount of time before Christmas. Don't remember exactly when it was.
Someone else bought me a V7 for Christmas though, does that count?


----------



## amanda (Mar 23, 2011)

I've ordered an x-cube 4, cubesmith stickers, an mf8 legends 3x3, and i'm considering getting either the vcube 2 or the vcube5


----------



## Olji (Mar 23, 2011)

just ordered a MF8-legend, saw it on lightake and though: why not? xD


----------



## Vinny (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my mf8 legend today it's really fast and it came lubed with something. Gotta clean it out and tension it.


----------



## JyH (Mar 23, 2011)

They sell Orangina everywhere in my town


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Liquid gold
> Cookie to who knows what im referring too?


In Australia afaik that means beer, but as it's meant to be cubing related, Maru lube?
I just restocked about 45 puzzles for my store.


----------



## CuberKyle (Mar 25, 2011)

For me it's a keychain 2x2, rounded snake, stickerless guhong, super floppy  lightake for life!


----------



## Jostle (Mar 25, 2011)

I just bought a LanLan 2x2, A-V and an F-II from izovire I think he'll be sending them soon.

Edit: I just got them and I immediately love my FII. The LanLan is amazing but i haven't played with the A-V that much yet, need to sticker and lube it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 25, 2011)

Minecraft has cubes, and I payed for my computer to use these cubes, so...


----------



## anuradha (Mar 25, 2011)

Several cubes: AV, Guhong, Linyun, Ghosthand 5x5, QJ 4x4 mini (became loose too soon), QJ timer and YJ Windmill sometime back. Also got Cubesmith stickers and tiles.

The only "non standard" item was Ofna 50,000wt silicone diff oil.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 25, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Arriving this week: 8 Guhongs (for friends), diamond skewb, diamond cube, 3x3x5 (extended), 3x3x4 (extended), rubiks cake, Lan Lan 4x4x4 fused edge cube & void edges only cube (I don't know their proper names), crazy 2x2x3 and a long case cube.


 
Whats a Rubik's Cake?
I want one, my birthday is like soon, i think


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_ZhiSheng_Color_Cake_Magic_Cube-33760


----------



## theace (Mar 25, 2011)

What arrived yesterday:
Eastsheen 5x5, QJ 5x5, YJ Pillowed 6x6

Cubetwist Square 2, QJ Pyraminx Crystal, 2 Ghosthand 1s and a shenshou 4x4


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 25, 2011)

160 Guhongs, Lingyuns, F-II's, skewbs, shengshou 4x4x4's and lots of other stuff for my shop 

Epic unboxing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 25, 2011)

anuradha said:


> AV



You dirty little kid, are you old enough to watch those?


----------



## Nestor (Mar 25, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Rubik's Cake?


 


Spoiler











I though that was its name...


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

BUMP???

Lots of Cubesmith stickers, and 4cc lubix.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Mar 31, 2011)

Dayan 4x4 and Mf8 Square-1.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 31, 2011)

My timer came in today... I'm also waiting for some stickers and a piece for my 7x7


----------



## protocoldoug (Mar 31, 2011)

Two weeks ago:
Dayan guhong
Dayan lingyun
Ghosthand 4x4
Cubesmith bright sets

This week
Dayan+mf8 4x4 (gh was kinda a bummer)
More cubesmith bright stickers


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 31, 2011)

Alpha V, now a Memory.
Ordering GuHong and LanLan 2x2 soon.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 31, 2011)

V-2, Stackmat with port, new ELITE sticker from donovan


----------



## Bapao (Mar 31, 2011)

CuberKyle said:


> For me it's a keychain 2x2, rounded snake, *stickerless guhong*, super floppy  lightake for life!


 
You're going to love that cube...


----------



## mazter2010 (Apr 2, 2011)

v-cube 5, didnt even bother getting a rubix brand first, Ive seen videos about how bad they are.
Its just really hard convincing my dad to order cubes from the net, I dont have paypal yet so, at most Ill get 1 cube at a time which is a bummer
(any tips?)


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 27, 2015)

In the last week I've bought a Shengshou 6x6, an AoChuang, a copter cube, a 3x3x1, a 3x3x2, stickers to make a calendar cube and a companion cube from Olivér Nage, a sticker scraper and a couple of Winds to put the stickers on.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 27, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> In the last week I've bought a Shengshou 6x6, an AoChuang, a copter cube, a 3x3x1, a 3x3x2, stickers to make a calendar cube and a companion cube from Olivér Nage, a sticker scraper and a couple of Winds to put the stickers on.



nice bump.

Calvin's Square-1, Lingao Clock


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 27, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> nice bump.



It is quite old isn't it? I didn't want to start a new thread.


----------



## CuberManiac (Jun 27, 2015)

Just bought a YuXin 4x4 and 3x3, YJ Windmill cube, YJ Guanlong half-bright stickers, a YJ Plutus Cat cube, a MoYu Pyraminx, and some replacement parts for my DaYan 2x2 50mm.


----------



## 2180161 (Jun 27, 2015)

mazter2010 said:


> v-cube 5, didnt even bother getting a rubi*k's*brand first, Ive seen videos about how bad they are.
> Its just really hard convincing my dad to order cubes from the net, I dont have paypal yet so, at most Ill get 1 cube at a time which is a bummer
> (any tips?)



fixed that for you.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 27, 2015)

Calvin's SQ1 and a Yuxin 4x4 from Alex


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 28, 2015)

The Moyu Aoshi, I'll be braking it in and see how it turns out.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 28, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> a Yuxin 4x4 from Alex


<3

I should sell a bunch of the cubes I don't use at nats lol


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 13, 2015)

Yuxin black 4x4,Yuxin stickerless 5x5, a Meiying, some Moyu 4x4 stickers and a Yuxin Fire stickerless 3x3. They are all likely to arrive while I'm on holiday which is a shame as I'd like to take them.


----------



## DELToS (Oct 13, 2015)

I have 50 QiYi Sail 3x3s coming to give out to everyone at my school on my birthday soon.


----------



## MiguelRubikXD (Oct 13, 2015)

I have bought a YuXin ZhiSheng Kylin 3x3x3 Magic Cube Speed Edition 58MM


----------



## rj (Oct 13, 2015)

A Yuxin 5x5. I'm about to get like $1500, so I'm probably gonna splurge on a 356 and a Aofu.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Oct 13, 2015)

Recently got an Aolong V2 (new main lol), half bright stickers for it and for my 55mm Zhanchi, and some low viscosity lube :3

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 13, 2015)

Aolong v2, planning on getting stickers for it. I also want to get the Yuxin 5x5 and Tanglong.


----------



## bluesk1 (Oct 14, 2015)

3 GAN356s', one master edition black, one master edition blue, one transparent glow in the dark.


----------



## Phinagin (Oct 14, 2015)

7x7 Cubic aofu and a tanglong


----------



## Memphis3000 (Oct 14, 2015)

Gans 356 from the cubicle


----------



## Makarov (Oct 15, 2015)

Premium weilong and regular tanglong from the cubicle. I'm anxious to see how the weilong feels with their set up.


----------

